# JUMBO perch, how soon



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Saw a post with some open water off of Mazuriks......anyone have "really" early perch stories off of Marblehead/Lakeside...? I have done well there other years but never had the big boat in utill April. If there is open/clean water has anyone ever caught the big girls earlier than April..... only a matter of weeks now.......thanks HT


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

caught about 50 jumbos out of vermillion river february 15 last year


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

It won't be long now with this warm weather


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Its been quite a few yrs back but me and the x got into them in front of the light house off of marble head, tried it a cple other times with minimal success so I quit trying.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

My best day ever we had 3 limits all over 11" and a dozen of them were 13 1/2 to 14" in 22 fow right off the stone loading docks. It was the second week of March about 14 or 15 years ago. I tried one day there last year in the end of February but couldn't get them to bite that day but we did have nice marks. Once the LEWT season started I didn't perch fish then until June last year. I'm going to slow down on the spring trolling this year and focus on spring perch and jig fishing a little more instead.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Well said bud gonna be a good year can't wait. Got some warm weather this week.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was stationed at the Huron Lighthouse years ago and we turned the light on March 15. Off the pier by the old range lite, I through some large rocks through the skim ice and came up with a dozen perch in two hours.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jason Pelz said:


> I'm going to slow down on the spring trolling this year and focus on spring perch and jig fishing a little more instead.


We'll see about that!! "Mama hogs" vs dinks, what would you do?:T


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> Saw a post with some open water off of Mazuriks......anyone have "really" early perch stories off of Marblehead/Lakeside...? I have done well there other years but never had the big boat in utill April. If there is open/clean water has anyone ever caught the big girls earlier than April..... only a matter of weeks now.......thanks HT


Hey Ht In Fla Keys right now. Will be home early March ! Plan on boat Launch by middle of March ? If no marina ice ? Will let ya know maybe you can get out with me for those BIG perch ?


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

c. j., it starts to feel like the same old thing day after day after a while of catching all like sized fish every day. I guess I fish too much because after a while of the same old thing I tend to get bored at times. Living so close to the lake has its advantages and disadvantages as well I guess.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Jumbo perch, How soon? They were there before the last ice. Have caught them before in February around Lakeside. May just need to spend a little more time to find a good school of them but I'm sure you could right now.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

hearttxp said:


> Hey Ht In Fla Keys right now. Will be home early March ! Plan on boat Launch by middle of March ? If no marina ice ? Will let ya know maybe you can get out with me for those BIG perch ?


enjoy the keys !
let me know when u have a spot for me lol


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Last year, we went out early, but I didn't like killing the females that were still full of eggs. We caught bigger ones early in the year, but more later.


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well two yrs. ago we hit 3 man limit in front of Marblehead in 28 ft. of water the first week of april water temp was 44 degrees but it was alot warmer that winter also so , they do stack up there early !!!!

Fish Hard but always Fish Safe,
kwalleye1


----------



## mluke (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Mike, better stay in Fla unless is gets real warm here quick. It the coldest stretch have had all winter the last few weeks!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

mluke said:


> Hey Mike, better stay in Fla unless is gets real warm here quick. It the coldest stretch have had all winter the last few weeks!


Yep I have heard that ! Headed back next Sat ! Hopefully things will change soon ?


----------

